# Elk antlers



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if they have had any problems with the elk antlers breaking teeth? 

I just saw where you can get them split now, where the dog can get to the marrow easier. I have the extra small ones from bestbullystick and thet are very uninterested. The split ones seem like a great idea, but if they end up like those awful cooked bones I'll pass. Supposedly the antlers soften with the saliva, but I'd rather hear from someone who has a dog that really uses them as my resource, not the product seller.

Oh, there is also the elk antler burr product...any info?

Thanks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine gnaw endlessly on antlers.
They do prefer the split variety. The ones I really like came from here:
Happy Dog of Cape Cod Sliced Elk Antler - Free Shipping

If you are ordering from them and have never done so before, please go here and nab a coupon code!
Wag.com Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for wag.com


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Epic likes the split antlers. She doesn't care about the unsplit ones. Never had teeth problems.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Mine gnaw endlessly on antlers.
> They do prefer the split variety. The ones I really like came from here:
> Happy Dog of Cape Cod Sliced Elk Antler - Free Shipping
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the links and coupon code! Will be ordering this weekend! ( hmmm, seems like all I do is shop for these Chi's! :love4


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Mine gnaw endlessly on antlers.
> They do prefer the split variety. The ones I really like came from here:
> Happy Dog of Cape Cod Sliced Elk Antler - Free Shipping
> 
> ...


Karen, do you like the small size or petite antlers? I'm thinking small


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cannot remember which I got. My husband saws them in half so they go twice as far.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I cannot remember which I got. My husband saws them in half so they go twice as far.



Too funny...I just texted my hubby to bring the saw with him this weekend to try and split the ones we have!


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thor loves them! I buy a 3 pack of transsectional ones (with the marrow exposed). Haven't had any teeth issues.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili has a split one he likes it and hasnt hurt his teeth but they are so hard that I worry he may crack a tooth. I probably wont get more.


----------

